# Drone video of tarpon in the surf



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry to miss this day....




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=981878465207023


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

That's a cool video !!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Awesome! I booked just yesterday a 3-day trip out of Big Pine Key in april for the migration kick off. Oh the anticipation.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Some serious bait in that surf. Very cool trousertrout.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

That's fantastic!


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

Incredible!!!
:texasflag


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

and you come to texas for tarpon??


----------



## Cat1234 (Sep 4, 2012)

Where was that video shot?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Cat1234 said:


> Where was that video shot?


Florida east coast mullet run in the fall.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

San Luis Pass (beach front) looks like that in mid Sept. It's really an amazing site to see. Well, minus the Tarpon. I'm sure there's a few mixed in with the other predators.


----------



## fishorcutbait (Jun 17, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Slow Boat (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow, cool video, Joe. I remember those huge mullet schools around St. Pete growing up.


----------

